# Advocate vs frontline combo



## serenade (Jun 21, 2010)

have always used frontline combo on the 2 girls (2 years old) and drontal wormer.

Will also be doing the same for kitten(not treated with flea treament yet but given panacur paste 2 weeks ago)

just rang the vets and she siad the recommend advocate now as it also a wormer, anyone have a further info and if it is better / stronger.

Have had no fleas/ticks with the combo but not opposed to change if Advocate is more effective and saves me having to give them tablets.


thanks


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

my vet also recommends advocate. I have my two cats and dog switched over to it now. Not having to remember to worm them is great.

when you get your kitten microchipped ask for one which takes his temperature too. This saves the use of thermometers in the future.

:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

ziva said:


> my vet also recommends advocate. I have my two cats and dog switched over to it now. Not having to remember to worm them is great.
> 
> when you get your kitten microchipped ask for one which takes his temperature too. This saves the use of thermometers in the future.
> 
> :thumbup:


I use advocate on all my dogs but still have to worm them too, it dont treat all worms


----------



## serenade (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, found this usefull comparison

Compare Brands to Bayer Advantage Multi

Advocate does not cover tapeworm(will buy seperate tablet every 6 months) nor does it protect from ticks so will worry about that if we come across them.

so am going to give advocate a go


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks for pointing out it does not cover ticks!!! We go ot the new forest a lot, where there are ticks with lyme's disease, also wimbledon common is the same however where we live there is a lot of lung worm so i dont know what to do???


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have used Advocate today, as advised by the vet and my cat's collar appears to have rubbed possibly the area where i applied, although I didn't put it under the collar deliberately. Now her fur is all matted and the plastic on her collar fastener appears covered in fur and possibly melted!!
Obviously, I have removed her collar and wiped the area, however i don't want her or her baby licking off the stuff and ingesting it and I may need to consider protecting her all over again, clearly with a different product.

Anyone heard of such a reaction before?


----------

